# is there a link or way to date a colnago by the serial number



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

just wondered if anyone knows how to date a colnago by the serial number?
thanks,
jim


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

This is a good question. 

Anybody?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*you might try a local dealer but*

I doubt even he knows. the colnago website doesn't mention it and i can't find anything on google or froogle. it's clouded in mystery. my MXLsays 2F707 so i think it's Feb 2002 but i can't confirm........sorry


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

My Husband's Dream says OD778, which by your formula would mean it was made in December of 2000...but he bought it in June 2000...


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Even if you called the US distributor with the serial number, they wouldn't check the year model for you. A website? Fageddaboudit.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*yea, i'm clueless*

my Mix has a serial number that starts with 3H. i bought it in 04. my previous theory is wrong. who knows what it means, but i guess colnago use it to track inventory or maybe not even that but thay have no worth beyond that, otherwise what are they good for.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't get this hang up about the year of production. The bike is built in the year that it is built up with components in. If you bought a car frame built in 2004 and then added the body parts in 2005, it would be registered as a 2005, not a 2004. Besides, the year's end is simply an arbitrary date and Colnago does not magically shut off the supply tap on a specific date for all models. He is even still selling brand new 50th Anniversary bikes today!

Serial numbers are used for internal quality control reasons, as well as to verify possible counterfeit frames. It is therefore perfectly logical that the production codes not be too simple to decipher. Virtually all high end manufacturers have moved to such a system. Rest assured that Colnago is able to not only tell you when a specific bike frame was built, but also to which distributor or dealer it was shipped to. If I was in their place, I would not however share such information with any end-user as there is no advantage in doing so and could be various negative aspects.


----------

